# MBTI and video game preferences



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

Man the art style story game play perfect I only wish it wasn't over, or at least longer


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

INTP: (The order is meaningless) first person shooter, Platformers (such as ratchet and clank), Real-time strategy (but honestly I'm picky and I only like a few games specifically and it's all Star Wars of course) and flight simulators. Also it's a bonus if it's a computer game that I can learn how to mod and mess up in many ways.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I think it's just me that dislikes slow, non-action games and HATES RPGs (mostly because they don't have what i would define as pure "gameplay" and too much menus and i hate medieval stuff)


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> I think it's just me that dislikes slow, non-action games and HATES RPGs (mostly because they don't have what i would define as pure "gameplay" and too much menus and i hate medieval stuff)


I dislike over compliacted games and wrongly done medieval or things that call themselves medieval but really aren't.


----------



## Silverdawn (Jun 28, 2014)

Well, I'm INFP.

Single player games mostly, so all of the console/retro stuff appeals to me. I play some stuff like League of Legends and WoW at times but I either need to be with friends for the whole PvP aspect of it or if I'm alone, I'd rather play PvE (or bots in league). The reason is because I see games as a way to relax and if it gets too difficult or I get too pumped up (it happens) it breaks the relaxing aspect of it. Also, people can be weiners in games where you have to fight against them so I'd rather be in good company to minimize drama.


----------



## NightPrincess (Apr 12, 2014)

I enjoy games in which I can choose what to do and affect the life of my characters somehow, but I also like horror/sci-fi/action games sometimes even if they don't have this option. It actually depends on the story and if I get able to empathise with the main characters. The gameplay is important too.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Platformers (Ratchet and Clank, Jak and Daxter), 
RPGs (Elder Scrolls, Mass Effect), 
Simulation games (Sims, Anno), 
Exploration games (Terraria), 
Strategy games (Total War).

Pretty much all genres have some nice games among them.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Mostly RPGs. But they must be action oriented instead of walk-fests. I HATE walkfests(I'd rather play Diablo than the Witcher if the latter had too much walking-ie: empty padding). I also like to play DoTA vs AI(DoTA 2 isn't that good at it{someone should mod it imo}, DoTA AI otoh...).

Types of game I like:

Mass Effect
Star Wars: The Old Republic series(tho TOR has wee too much walkin)
The Elder Scrolls(focused playthrough every here and there)
Diablo/TitanQuest/etc(yeah, they really appeal to me, especially with the turn RoS did{elimination of nightmare etc reruns})
DoTA
LoL
SMITE
Age of Conan
Lord of the Rings:Online(ie: IPd MMOs)

In short, the lesser micro needed, the better. But, ofc, there should be some ~35apm required or you fall asleep! Still ~150apm reqd to play Wildsoul(hm...Lone Druid) is...crazy. Or even more for Meepo lol.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

I like games where you can progress. Mostly RPGs, MMORPGs, and competitive games.
MoBAs are a good mix of these two criteria.

I hate "sandbox" like games, like Minecraft and stuff.

I also like "artistic games", like Bioshock. But I don't count them as games, but much as a piece of art.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

westlose said:


> I like games where you can progress. Mostly RPGs, MMORPGs, and competitive games.
> MoBAs are a good mix of these two criteria.
> 
> I hate "sandbox" like games, like Minecraft and stuff.
> ...


Yeah, I hate sandboxes with a passion too.

WTF is the point of them? The same can be applied to sports games really. Why would I play a game with a virtual Messi if I can watch the real one on TV/on Camp Nou(if you're in Barca)? Really?

Driving games are ok, tho. Because you drive things you'll most likely never be able to drive. Now, if they were realistic simulations instead of arcade crap(Forza should be well enough there, but there was this Need for Speed...Porsche Unleashed yes! It had pretty good physics! I think that NFS 3 did as well, provided you actually played in simulation mode instead of arcade diarrhea). But if I could, I'd much rather drive a real Exelero instead of a virtual one, ofc! Man, that'd be an experience!


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Ixim said:


> Yeah, I hate sandboxes with a passion too.
> 
> WTF is the point of them? The same can be applied to sports games really. Why would I play a game with a virtual Messi if I can watch the real one on TV/on Camp Nou(if you're in Barca)? Really?


Why would you want to watch football if you can just go outside and play the game yourself?


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Ixim said:


> Yeah, I hate sandboxes with a passion too.
> 
> WTF is the point of them? The same can be applied to sports games really. Why would I play a game with a virtual Messi if I can watch the real one on TV/on Camp Nou(if you're in Barca)? Really?


Haha thanks, you summed up pretty well why I don't like sandboxes too. We share similar tastes. I also love DoTA 2 (but I never played the first DoTA).

I guess Se users will prefer those kind of games, the competitive ones, or where there's progress.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Ninjaws said:


> Why would you want to watch football if you can just go outside and play the game yourself?


Because I'm a lazy bum. And us ISFPs just watch and enjoy! What can I say? ESFP otoh would do it like you said.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

westlose said:


> Haha thanks, you summed up pretty well why I don't like sandboxes too. We share similar tastes. I also love DoTA 2 (but I never played the first DoTA).
> 
> I guess Se users will prefer those kind of games, the competitive ones, or where there's progress.


I need two things from a game(ok maybe three):

1. I need to connect with it(it's impossible to connect with a random set of strings ie sandboxes)
2. It needs to be kinesthetic enough(that's one of reasons why I listed Diablo)
3. It mustn't be easy to recreate irl(sports games, dating games{yeah I want virtual sex...how about real one?}, SIMS! etc)


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

For me:

1. Aesthetically appealing graphics
2. Good story/interesting characters
3. Freedom (I like to choose for myself what I do in the game, I hate being pushed in a certain direction)


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

Plataformers are the best, and some strategy and shooter, one example of each one:

Plataform - Crash Bandicoot (nothing beats this game for me)

Strategy - Portal (One of the best games I've ever played)

Shooter - Halo online, badass


----------



## Soft_Sound (Feb 25, 2013)

~INFP~

RPGs, Strategy, Simulators like someone else stated.

I also like 3d platformers, RTS and some select puzzle games.

I like to be allowed to think, but I also like the challenge of platformers/movement.

I prefer cheery happy games like Harvest Moon, Pokemon, Animal Crossing, Kingdom Hearts, Final Fantasy (For the most part) but I find games like Dark Souls 2 to be fun too but they don't draw me in as much as I find the graphics boring/depressing (Intro video was amazing though!) Don't Starve is fun but scares me so I can only play for so long. XD I start seeing things! Hahaha...

I really don't like MMO's. Nothing is worse than having to do team events. :S Or feeling like if I don't play I'm missing out! >:O So I just don't play them.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Jenko said:


> Plataform - Crash Bandicoot (nothing beats this game for me)


*Brofist*


----------



## bohemianx (Apr 19, 2015)

Like @Soft_Sound said, I enjoy RPG's, strategy, and simulators. I also enjoy playing any Harry Potter games that allow me to have free will because *Hogwarts*, hello.

Though I do wish there was a virtual MMORPG that actually allowed you to create your own character, get sorted, and all that other great stuff. Closest thing to that are HP forum sites, but they do not suffice!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INFP

Anything where I can design my own characters.


----------



## typezero (Feb 17, 2015)

I am an INTJ and I completely agree. While I do find games like Civilization and Starcraft interesting, I prefer games that are heavily mechanically based like fighting games. I enjoy being able to find exploits in the mechanics to create and prefect combos. I also tend to stay away from games that are completely linear and have nothing to offer after the player has completed the game, but I still am a sucker for RPG's because I love the feeling of leveling up and perfecting my character.


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

I enjoy games with puzzles like The Legend of Zelda and Little Big Planet the most. Hearthstone has been my recent obsession. RTS and open-world RPG games are just boring to me, and FPS make me nervous, so I avoid those. This is coming from an ESTJ.


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> *Brofist*


Could it be any more epic?!


----------

